# Anyone like Ivory?



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I put this together for a fella this past week. Just finished the mouth piece after church. This will be a process photo for those that like 'em.

This is the tip of a Hippo's tooth... (key's for size)










Cut on the bandsaw for barrel length, then for round... beats a lathe to death...










Turned round, drilled for the mouth piece and bead...









Turned out on my pin mandrel, signed and ready to put a finish on... as far as I made it today, may be a few days before I can get back after it.









This is the part I finished up today, already had it turned round...

Here I've cut the last part of the tip, and turned it to the largest dimension...










I use a "pin" mandrel for some parts of the turning, sanding, and finish...










Assembled and buffed out...










Display pics... this one is sold already...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice,Nice very nice*

* sb*


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Cool! If that's the tip of the tooth I sure as hell ain't going swimming where them beasts are at!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Always nice to see your work. Another beauty.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Indeed beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Just out of curiosity....how much does one of those teeth cost and what's the cost
Of the call?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!

It's been a few years since I bought any Ivory. You used to be able to catch in on "Gunbrokers" and find it at a few other places. It's very expensive. In hippo tooth ivory I get $225 for the closed reeds in this style, and $250 for the open reeds.


----------

